# Silverbacks



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Ive heard from some of our riding buddys that ride with silverbacks that say that they are breaking axles left and right for them i want to get some but dont want to to e popping axles everyride need some info


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Smart thumb.... thats the key to not breaking axles.... However As with all larger, aggressive tires, breaking axles is always waiting behind the door, regardless.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

muddnfool said:


> Ive heard from some of our riding buddys that ride with silverbacks that say that they are breaking axles left and right for them i want to get some but dont want to to e popping axles everyride need some info


The two key words here are 'throttle control' you don't have to spin the heck out of a tire like an Outlaw or Silverback to make it work.

Use a little four wheel finesse..


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

You can snap axles with factorys on . I love my backs. Havent had them long but my bike handles them well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ah dont let those wimps scare you! Get some backs! big ones!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

amen brother!!!!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

do thay have King Quads lol my buddys King Quad keeps breaking axles to with 27 inch rubber he just cant ride lol


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

how big should i get and what springs should i use


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

size is up to you. if you want to go all out get 30s or 32s if not get something a little smaller. if you get 30's or bigger you will need at very least a red secondary. Yellow for 32's for sure.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

the bigger the tire, the smarter the thumb has to be. im rollin on 30'' lites and i havnt had any problems. i dont see why i would need a secondary spring either. IMO i would go with the 30''s and if your not satisfied by the way your brute turns them, get a spring.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you get some 30's with a little meat you will find out quick if you get in the thick stuff. The back and laws grab. Belts get expensive. I have always changed my secondary to match my tires and haven't changed a belt yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah.. running stock secondary w/ large aggressive tires is just asking for disaster.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah.. running stock secondary w/ large aggressive tires is just asking for disaster.



Exactly....


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have 30 inch backs and a red secondary. Its a good combo. I still have good top end. Change secondary no doubt!


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I just changed from 29.5 laws to the 32 Silverbacks and I'm running the red spring and no problems. Belts on the other hand has been an issue even with the 29.5's. I had to take the weights off and put the stock ones back on cause when taking it easy in the holes the weights were not rolling over fast enough. No problems now. You will definitely have to change springs if you go with the backs and like others has said red or yellow.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ah dont let those wimps scare you! Get some backs! big ones!


 That's the smartest thing I've heard in a while!!! lol


I have had no issues at all with my 32's!!! None!! I rode on stock axles for a while and had 31" Outlaws before that for even longer. Just gotta have "throttle control", as mentioned many times above!!:rockn::rockn:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> That's the smartest thing I've heard in a while!!! lol
> 
> 
> I have had no issues at all with my 32's!!! None!! I rode on stock axles for a while and had 31" Outlaws before that for even longer. Just gotta have "throttle control", as mentioned many times above!!:rockn::rockn:


 :agreed:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Got them phat meats yet?


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

when i get the money


----------

